# CPP Format...



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello,

I have some cpp format files
i know they are c ++ files
Now the question is, how do i convert these damn things into programs ?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

You compile it. I think it's F5 for Visual C++?


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

What if i don't have visual cpp 

i downloaded the file ...


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Try a different compiler http://gcc.gnu.org/


----------



## bingobongo (Nov 29, 2003)

you could try downloading a compiler called "Bloodshed"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd go for GNU C as suggested, but it's a long ways from a source file to a working application. You really need to be more specific about what is in the source files, they might be assuming other specific 3rd party functions and the like. Also, many source files are written for a specific environment and may need modification for a different compiler, Microsoft Foundation Classes come to mind.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If on windows, use MinGW. It's the win32 port of the gcc tools for compiling c and c++ (and other things).

The Bloodshed IDE uses MinGW compiler tools and you can download it with or without MinGW.

You don't have to use an IDE though. You can just use a text editor.

this will help


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Thankyou for the replies...

The thing i downloaded has some .c and .h files

I will try those programs u have all suggested


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok, i just downloaded the dev-c++ compiler 
got the link from the links above
the websites for the link above were very confusing i downloaded a 40 meg file which was supposed to be a compiler?
anyway i got the correct compiler now and i get an error message when i compiler a .c file
C:\ImageMagick-6.2.1\magick\mogrify.c:76:27: magick/module.h: No such file or directory
The thing is thought, the file is there ?? ? ? ? 

(why is looking for a compiler so confusing? i have looked for them in the past but have gotten so confused)


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

actually, it don't really need to compile the thing anymore
i found another proggy which does the same thing

Thankyou all


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

A correction on my last post.

MinGW 3.4.2 distro (easy to setup)


----------

